
Swedish car giant Volvo sets a target to eliminate death and injury in its vehicles by 2020. - ivankirigin
http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=81480&feedType=VideoRSS&feedName=Technology&rpc=23&sp=true
======
ivankirigin
My proposed solution: automated driving. A $1T opportunity.

